# Slash anfügen



## Freak_Desperado (12. April 2007)

Hi!
Ist es irgendwie möglich, das Slash automatisch anzufügen?

Ich habe es schon per Redirect probiert.

Wenn ich z.B. _http://localhost/admin_ eingebe, soll nach _http://localhost/admin/_ gegangen werden.

Das "Verzeichnis" wird per mod_rewrite angesprochen.

Habe es schon folgendermaßen versucht:

```
Redirect /admin /admin/
```

Das führt jedoch zu einem Fehler.

Wie kann ich anstellen, dass das funktioniert?


----------



## Radhad (12. April 2007)

Wofür bruchst du den Slash? Bei mir klappt das auch ohne den /, um in einem Verzeichnis zu sein per URL...


----------



## Mamphil (12. April 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Wofür bruchst du den Slash? Bei mir klappt das auch ohne den /, um in einem Verzeichnis zu sein per URL...


Antwort:





Freak_Desperado hat gesagt.:


> Das "Verzeichnis" wird per mod_rewrite angesprochen.



Hast du mal folgendes probiert?
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^/admin$ /admin/?%{QUERY_STRING} [R]
```


----------



## Radhad (12. April 2007)

Ich kapier einfach den Sinn nicht. Ich nutze auch "Unterordner", welche in index.php?site=$1 aufgelöst werden - aber der / am Ende ist nicht notwendig!


----------



## Freak_Desperado (12. April 2007)

Bei mir ist das zum Aufrufen der Seite auch nicht notwendig, doch wenn ich auf index.php verweise, wird nicht die Datei im betreffenden Verzeichnis, sondern im übergeordneten Verzeichnis aufgerufen.


----------

